# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  richtige Dämpferfeder gesucht

## OlDirty

Hallo zusammen

Bei meinem neuen YT Tues AL (2019) schlägt mir mein Dämpfer immer durch. Auch bei mini Hopsern von 40cm Höhe. Verbaut ist ein FOX VAN Dämpfer mit einer Kennung von 250x3.75". Kann mir jemand sagen, was für eine Feder da richtigerweise rein gehört und wo ich so ein Ding bekomme? Suche ich nach 300x3.75" werde ich nämlich nicht fündig im Inet. Bin ca 93kg mit Ausrüstung an. Danke schon mal

----------


## cccp

Ich stand mit meinem YT Tues 2016 vor exakt demselben Problem, diese Anleitung half mir die die richtige Federstärke zu berechnen:

https://www.gletschersau.de/technisc...federdaempfer/
https://www.gletschersau.de/umbau-auf-stahlfederdaempfer/

----------


## tecxx

die federn kriegst du übrigens bei jedem bikeshop... bike-components.de, bike24.de oder dem händler deines vertrauens.  zum beispiel https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fo...222-mm-p22651/ (achtung: check bitte ab ob diese feder wirklich in deinen dämpfer passt, weiss die mm angaben von dir nicht)


bei 93kg bist du mit ner 250er aber auf jedenfall komplett falsch dran. falls es irgendwie hilft, ich wieg irgendwo zwischen 80 und 90kg und fahr auf meinem TTX22m dämpfer eine feder mit 480lbs federstärke. https://www.bike-components.de/de/Oe...lbs-o98709682/

----------


## OlDirty

Danke euch für die Infos. Hat bei mir jetzt eine 300x 3.5" gegeben. Mein Dämpfer hat einen Hub (FOX VAN) von 89mm => 3.5" und vom Gewicht her müsste 300 passen. Hat mir "Herr" YT gesagt und die Formel in dem Link : https://www.gletschersau.de/technisc...federdaempfer/   sagt das selbe. Mal schauen wie sich's fährt sobald die Feder verbaut ist.

----------

